# Grilled Spicy Shrimp



## mstevens (Jun 25, 2002)

Grilled Spicy Shrimp










1 lb large or jumbo shrimp

Marinade:

2 or 3 roasted jalepenos
1 cup V8 juice
1/2 cup cider vinegar
juice of 1 lemon
juice of 1 lime
1 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp coriander
salt & pepper to taste

Place all marinade ingredients in food processor and process till smooth.

Peel and clean shrimp. place in a 1 quart ziplock bag and add marinade. Press out excess air and close. Squeeze shrimp around and insure it is thoroughly distributed within the marinade.

Refrigerate for 1 hour.

Place onto skewars that have been soaked for at least 2 hours (I use 2 skewars per kabab to keep shrimp secure).

Place on a hot grill and cook for 2 or 3 minutes per side.

Serves 2 as an entree or 4 as an appetizer.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Looks great,

How does all the acids (lime.lemon,vinegar and v8) effect the texture of the shrimp?


----------



## mstevens (Jun 25, 2002)

They do firm up, but do not seem to suffer as a result. The key is to refrigerate and do not marinate over an hour. Also you have to be very careful on the cooking time, faster is better.

I actually evolved from this to a Jerk version that dispensed with the V8 and used allspice and nutmeg and other island spices, then from there to a Thai style version using coconut milk, cilantro and lemongrass. This is a work in progress and I've not condensed these down to actual recipes at present...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Ah, you kept your promise, mstevens. Grilled spicy shrimp are amongst my favorite foods. I do look forward to your version using coconut milk, cilantro and lemongrass...:lips:


----------

